# Was Gangu Brahmin Realy There



## vijaydeep Singh (Dec 13, 2004)

Ek Oankar Wahiguru Ji Ki Fateh

Das is only interested to know that does Gangu Brahmin,the cheat who took Mata Gujari(Mata gujer kaur) Ji and two small SahibZadas to Moghul custody realy was a reality.

Which is the oldest book which has mention of him.

Does book of Ratan Singh Bhangu Panth Prakash,Mention the attack of Singhs after Maler Kotla,To Kheri(is it mention there that this was the village of Gangu),Then Morinda Village of Jani Khan ,Mani Khan(Raghers or Muslim Rajpoots) also part of the conspiracy ,Before attacking Sirhind.

Das begs for help in this issue.


----------

